# Woodcraft's Free Kreg Mini Jig Offer Expires 15th



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking online for an Incra aluminum table insert, I found that Woodcraft had better prices than most. The deal sweetener is a free Kreg Mini Jig kit with a purchase of more than $50. Offer expires on the 15th of January.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

My wife calls that gift with purchase. That's the line I used when I came back from WoodCraft on Sat with more tools.


----------

